# heater don't works



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

My heater or fan dosn't work, i don't know whats wrong with it. Because when i switch the number none work, and don't know why. need help
94 sentra


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Does it work on the highest setting, set 4?


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

No not even on 4. so i don't know what's wrong with it


----------



## b13fury (Jan 4, 2004)

Blower Resistor.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

If it doesn't even work on four, I would rule out the blower resisitor.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Its not the blower resistor if it doesn't work at all, it could be a number of things, maybe your fan control switch is bad, (Thats the thing in the dash you move to control the fan speed.) maybe the fan motor itself is bad, or maybe something got jammed in the fan housing, and is just blocking the motor from turning. (Highly unlikely, though) Did it just suddenly stop working one day, or has there been a gradual drop in efficiency?


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

It's just died one day. Because when i went to work, it work just fine. Then when i got off work it just died. Didn't work at all. And i really need the heater for my car because it's cold in my car and i'm in wisconisn and snow still comming so i need to know what's wrong as soon as possible. Please hELP


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Is the thing that controls what position it's on move alot easier? Also, pull your blower motor resistor out, and using a meter, check voltage (put one lead on ground and the other in one terminal on the thing that plugs into the blower motor, make sure it's one of the outside holes, outta the 4, because one sends voltage and the other 3 receive, try both side ones). Move the shifter through it's positions, and see if you get any voltages (like no 10mV but something along the lines of like 12v-13v.


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

RainBow said:


> My heater or fan dosn't work, i don't know whats wrong with it. Because when i switch the number none work, and don't know why. need help
> 94 sentra


Locate the blower motor housing, somewhere there you will see 
or should see and connector, on each side of the connector should be a screw dsremove both screws and slide out the blower motor resiter, check
and see if any of the resisters are burnt, if not while the connector is unplugged use a 12v test light, can be found at any parts store, turn on the ign switch turn on the fan blower switch and check for voltage. Before you do all this you might check the fuse, just to be sure,,,,good luck


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, on my old 87 I had heater problems and I would have to manually move the temp setting to hot. (When I say manually I mean not using the switch on the console) There was a switch in back of the console that opened or closed whatever it is that blows the heat out. When I moved the switch to hot or cold on the console, the switch in back of the console was not moving up or down like it was supposed to. Get what I am saying?? When you move the switch on the console to hot or cold, it moves a switch in back of the console up or down to open up whatever lets the hot air out (blower?) Also, you may want to check your thermostat. If you car is operating at proper temperature then it may not be the theromstat. Check your coolant level also, because the hot air that's blowing out is basically boiled off coolant steam.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Extech, only one out of the four slots in the plug gives out 12vcd, the others take in the lowered voltage, aka the reason for the resistor


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

Aright i'll give it a try and check it out.


----------



## PhatGuyInALittleCoat (Mar 21, 2004)

MY blower has been working on 4 for the past 2 months. I noticed yesterday that it would not work at all but today is was working on 4 again. Would this still point to the resistor or is the blower itself going bad?


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

I check the wire conneted to the blower motor with my volt meter and i didn't recived any power coming to it, while engine on, also checked the fuel none blew. also check my restenice wire and theirs nothing wrong with it. The only thing is theirs no power for the wire connect to the blower motor and i want to know what's wrong with it. Help if somebody know any thing.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Try sending +12v to the blower motor through one of the four slots in the blower motor resistor plug, try one of the middle ones, and set the fan for 2 or 3. You 'could' use the 12v comming from the stereo, but have the stereo off and only do it for like .1 sec to see if it works. Keep it for like more than a sec it'll prolly fry the wires, cuz the heater draws something like 12+ amps.


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

What do u mean by that. all i want to know is what's wrong with my heater. The thing i think happan is a wired is bad which cause know power to go through my blower motor. I'm asking what is a wire jumper because i need that to find a bad wire in my car.


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

*yet another horror story....*

i figured my blower motor resistor was shot because my fan only worked on its highest setting but tonight it stopped working completely  i just want to know if anybody thinks the resistor is totally shot or if i might've messed something else up by taking so long to replace it


----------



## cmack (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I just went and checked the voltages in the connector to the blower motor resistor and heres the results 0 - nothing 1 - 0.02 2 - 14.something 3 - 0.02 4 - 0.02

So i'm completely stumped here... the fan was working fine today until i turned it off (because it only worked on 4 and i got to hot lol) then when i got cold again i went to turn it back and it didn't work. After messing with the fan control switch a couple times it kicked back in and worked fine. Then after going inside for a couple hours then going out to start my car it still worked but the car was cold so I turned the fan off (because we all know it will take years to warm up with the fan on full blast) came back out tried turning it on and it hasn't worked since. I'm hoping that its just the resistor but when I went to the nissan dealership they told me a price of 47 dollars CDN :O so i'd like to get some input before I go and buy a part that wont solve the problem


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

same thing happened on my 95 ford escort last winter. it was the blower resistor. it was only 13 dollars at the ford dealership

one thing you can do to check to see if it is really the resistor is to cut the little resistor out and connect the two wires and put it back in. the blower motor should then work. you can get a used one for cheap im sure


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm really shocked no one has figured this out. LoL

#1 The blower resistor is bad. replace it it's cheap
#2 The reason your fan isn't working at all is because your switch is bad which is all too common in the B13's the #4 fan position burns up and melts and quits working which leaves 1-3.

You never had a problem because your resistor was fine and working so you didn't use #4 very often. when your 1-3 quit working you had to use #4 and after a short while, it burnt up from use. 

Replace your blower resistor and the switch at the same time. DO NOT TURN ON YOUR FAN UNTIL THE RESISTOR IS IN PLACE OR YOU WILL BURN OUT YOUR NEW PART!. The air blowing over the resistor cools it so it doesn't blow. (more strain in the winter from warm air blowing over it caused it to finally go). 

Once you do that Everything "SHOULD" work. Buy a resistor FROM nissan and don't buy a used switch either. Neither part is expensive. 

Nissan changed the design of the blower resistor so it will look different from the one you take out of your car.


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

thank you HATEnFATE you could have not said it any better. it reallys sucks when you dont have heat. last january i didnt have heat for over 2 weeks in my ford escort, it really sucked


----------

